# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 9)



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2019)

*What’s your favorite woodworking tool right now?*








**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....


----------



## Chris Geeo (Feb 24, 2019)

Not sure it's possible to actually pick a favorite! I did just build myself a bench vise mounted shaving horse. It's not a work of beauty but it one step closer to me delving into my sloyd/slojd studies. Added some adjustment holes for the top jaw after the picture.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 24, 2019)

I never claim to have a favorite... makes others jealous..
The one I’m having the most fun with is my lathe ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2019)

At this point I'm with Wendell and have to say the lathe is what I'm having the most fun with. My Rockwell 14" bandsaw has been my favorite standby tool for 20 plus years.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 24, 2019)

My lathe...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 24, 2019)

Chris Geeo said:


> Not sure it's possible to actually pick a favorite! I did just build myself a bench vise mounted shaving horse. It's not a work of beauty but it one step closer to me delving into my sloyd/slojd studies. Added some adjustment holes for the top jaw after the picture.
> 
> View attachment 161312



Do you stand on one foot while using it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 24, 2019)

Lately it's been my Unisaw - and it has been my most used tool as of late as well.

But I really like my small, but growing, collection of tools made by Sprunger Brothers. Because who doesn't like having a tool with your name on it (that didn't involve paint or a marker). Also goes along well with that I've been gravitating toward old iron - old American made woodworking machines.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 24, 2019)

Yes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 24, 2019)

Most definitely the lathe...I can make square things round

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ray D (Feb 24, 2019)

Table saw. It gets plenty of use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 24, 2019)

Lathe .......but sure appreciate my bandsaw for the prep work

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 24, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Most definitely the lathe...I can make square things round
> 
> View attachment 161316


Mine is the Delta Unisaw because it can make round things square.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 24, 2019)

I would say it's a toss up, my lathe or my csm.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 24, 2019)

Cnc Router.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> I would say it's a toss up, my lathe or my csm.
> View attachment 161348 View attachment 161349



Hmmm....that lathe is aweful clean....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Bick (Feb 24, 2019)

Has to be my 14" Powermatic bandsaw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 24, 2019)

A chainsaw is near the top of my list since this tool is start of most of my lathe projects. I own a CSM, but I'd really like to own a bandsaw mill someday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 24, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> I would say it's a toss up, my lathe or my csm.
> View attachment 161348 View attachment 161349



YO GREG... What is the round bar going across the top of your mill? Little one I bought has a round hole for mounting a bar in that fashion, but there is nothing on the other end to attach it to. Old man I bought it from didn't have a clue what it was for, didn't recall ever having it on there, therefore I don't have the bar. The newer G777 doesn't have that, but I see the bigger Alaskan mills appear to have a guard over the tip of the blade, and it appears that bar is an additional support point for that guard is it not?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 25, 2019)

@rocky1 the round bar is a stiffener for the whole attachment and is also a handle, can be used for pushing. It runs from end bracket to end bracket. It has nothing to do with the blade guard. Maybe it's only used on the larger mills? Dunno.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Feb 26, 2019)

Brink said:


> Do you stand on one foot while using it?


Kinda. One on the ground and the other on the bottom pressure arm. It's actually more comfortable than it seems it would be. I can also pull a stool up if I choose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 26, 2019)

Chris Geeo said:


> Kinda. One on the ground and the other on the bottom pressure arm. It's actually more comfortable than it seems it would be. I can also pull a stool up if I choose


I’ve been wanting a shave horse, but don’t really have the space. This would work well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2019)

Brink said:


> I’ve been wanting a shave horse, but don’t really have the space. This would work well.



Why would you shave your horse?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Feb 26, 2019)

Brink said:


> I’ve been wanting a shave horse, but don’t really have the space. This would work well.


It basically works just like a normal shaving horse. You just dont have a huge chunk of something in a smaller shop like mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 26, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Why would you shave your horse?



You ask why?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 26, 2019)

My pencil as it allows me to see into the next dimension!! whether lathe, table saw , bandsaw and grinders!!! Most un-appreciated tool in our arsenal .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2019)

Brink said:


> You ask why?
> 
> View attachment 161583



Well, at least you could have made em look cool.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 26, 2019)

only @Brink would ride a horse in that manner. The rest of us would wear drawers and NO not chester drawers you naked ape! excuse me bare monkey!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sure do miss Kevin in these moments!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2019)

@Bob Ireland ...and this.....


----------

